# Upgrade für Software vom Buch "Traumtouren Transalp"



## androed (4. Mai 2006)

Hallo zusammen,

ich habe mir bei meinem ersten Alpen-X (2002) das o.g. Buch inkl. CD gekauft. In der ersten Version konnte man keine Routen speichern. Ich kann mich erinnern, dass ich ein Upgrade irgendwo heruntergeladen hatte, mit dem es dann ging.

Dummerweise habe ich meinen PC neu installiert, d.h. die alte Version ist futsch. Und die Upgrade-Datei die ich damals verwendet habe kann ich auch nicht mehr finden.  

Weiss jmd. wo man sich das runterladen kann? Ich habe schon rumgegoogelt aber konnte nix finden. Ich wollte langsam mal anfangen unseren Alpen-X für 2006 zu planen, aber ohne dass die Software Touren speichert ist das Ding ja wohl kaum zu verwenden...

Danke für Eure Tipps.

Gruss,
Andreas


----------



## dubbel (4. Mai 2006)

warst du schon auf www.traumtouren-transalp.de ?
das wär meine erste anlaufstelle...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Fetz (4. Mai 2006)

dubbel schrieb:
			
		

> warst du schon auf www.traumtouren-transalp.de ?
> das wär meine erste anlaufstelle...


...und auf der Startseite findest Du dann diesen Link zum Update für die Transalp-Software-Version 3.0 auf 3.1:
http://bike-gps.idrz.de/updates/trup3_1.exe


----------



## androed (5. Mai 2006)

Hallo Fetz,

Danke für den link. Der Upgrade funktioniert aber nur, wenn man die Version 3.0 hat. Ich habe aber noch die ältere Version 1.0 von 2001.
In dem Verzeichnis http://bike-gps.idrz.de/updates/ sind aber auch die anderen Updates drin.

Nochmal DANKE!

Gruss,
Andreas


----------



## ekib (11. Juni 2009)

Wo sind die Updates jetzt?


----------



## Rad-und-Lauf (22. Juni 2009)

Hat niemand mehr die Updates für die CD-ROM Traumtouren Transalp??


----------



## besos (22. Juni 2009)

Falls noch nicht bekannt, es gibt den Routenplaner nun online. Allerdings ohne Roadbook:

http://tourenplaner.bike-gps.com/?x=668462&y=5279843&z=10000

Zum Experimentieren aber ganz brauchbar. Den Rest gibts fÃ¼r ein paar â¬ einige Mausklicks weiter.

GrÃ¼Ãe,

Besos


----------



## Rad-und-Lauf (22. Juni 2009)

Danke, habe ich schon versucht, aber eben online und nicht lokal auf dem Rechner und die Touren muss man kaufen.


----------



## Bateman74 (14. Juli 2009)

Hi Leute, 
ich hatte bis eben das gleiche Problem. Habe aber die CD mit Version 3 gefunden.


----------



## Rad-und-Lauf (15. Juli 2009)

Super, wo gibt es die CD, bzw. kann ich eine Kopie bekommen?


----------



## tiroler1973 (15. Juli 2009)

Servus!
Wer die Cd zum Planen braucht, kann den Transalplayer von http://www.outdooractive.com auch verwenden. Kostenlos anmelden und dann seine Transalp malen. Funktioniert wie bei der Buch CD.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## mw.dd (15. Juli 2009)

tiroler1973 schrieb:


> Servus!
> Wer die Cd zum Planen braucht, kann den Transalplayer von http://www.outdooractive.com auch verwenden. Kostenlos anmelden und dann seine Transalp malen. Funktioniert wie bei der Buch CD.



Ist unvollständig: Livigno - Trelapass - San Giacomo bspw. fehlt.


----------



## tiroler1973 (16. Juli 2009)

mw.dd schrieb:


> Ist unvollständig: Livigno - Trelapass - San Giacomo bspw. fehlt.


Ich weiß. Es fehlt auch die Filzenscharte und es werden andere Möglichkeiten auch noch fehlen. Nur ist's eine gute kostenlose Lösung, die man durchaus gut verwenden kann. Wem es zu wenig ist, der kann ja investieren.


----------

